
Lex in depth: Examining the slave trade – ‘Britain has a debt to repay’ - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/945c6136-0b92-41bf-bd80-a80d944bb0b8
======
raxxorrax
Few people have a debt to repay other than their bank perhaps. Reparations are
either done immediately after a conflict or they should be ignored. Everyone
is free to grant leniency to groups affected by historic injustices, but it
cannot become policy. If it does, you will get lines of conflict that
reinforces the fault lines, obviously. I say obviously, but apparently it
isn't.

Imaging that being part in political discourse. Some pretty naive proposition
for reparations would ensure a never ending conflict. Black and white people
fighting over resources. Sure, that would be a good idea... It isn't far off
if some people have the impression the financial industry wants to start a
race war.

Shitty article is also behind a paywal. I think financial times would have
some debt to repay here...

edit: Of course the public funding these propositions might generate are of
interest here too. Wouldn't want to get those to needy people...

~~~
samizdis
Syndicated, non pay-wall version:

[https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/lex-in-depth-examining-
the...](https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/lex-in-depth-examining-the-slave-
trade-britain-has-a-debt-to-repay/)

------
samizdis
Syndicated here:

[https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/lex-in-depth-examining-
the...](https://investmentmoneycnn.com/wp/lex-in-depth-examining-the-slave-
trade-britain-has-a-debt-to-repay/)

